# Need help with new tank setup to breed Angelfish



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi,

I am going to setup some tanks to breed angelfish but the only problem is the space. I do not have enough space for more aquariums or bigger than this. I just want to make sure that everything that i designed is good enough for them to breed and have fry. 


Below is the scetch that I made and need some ppl that had experience with breeding angelfish to tell me if it is good enough or not.

Also would love if someone can tell me how much angels can I raise to dim size in the bottom "fry raising tank" aquariums which when I calculated it resulted in a 25g per tank. 10x


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you can get pairs of angels that will care for their eggs and young, your set up looks good. If you need to raise fry yourself from eggs and wigglers, you will need more small tanks (2, 5, 10s). If this mine, I'd also leave more clearance between tanks, It gets annoying to siphon a tank thats too tight.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok thanks alot


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Also hard to siphon from tanks to low to the floor.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Even with a long pipe? Also would like to ask if it is ok to leave the pair with the eggs in those 27G tank and then when eggs will hatch the pair will be removed?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> then when eggs will hatch the pair will be removed?


 No, if at least one parent is with the fry in a large tank, the parent will herd the fry to the food. But if you just leave eggs in a 27G tank, the fry will most likely starve. If you raise fry without parents, you start them in a 2 or a 5 and keep moving them to bigger tanks as they grow.


----------

